# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Facebook will turn on your microphone and listen in on you

## Matt Collins

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirh...t-youre-doing/

----------


## oyarde

It will not me .

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

All you need to know...

 
*
Facebook Acquires Israeli Facial Recognition Company - NYTimes.com*

----------


## Joshua2014

> All you need to know...   * Facebook Acquires Israeli Facial Recognition Company - NYTimes.com*


  (sigh) Oh well there you go, sometimes I simply despair at the irony of it all, an it makes you wonder if hitler might have had a point.. "Juden Raus Flip Nicht Aus!" - You started it, no we didnt, yes you did, you invaded Poland!  Oh yes the poor austrian boy, who slept in a jewish shop owners doorway, we remember how that turned out, he took all there money off them after the experiance insisting they needed to be eliminated, nice to see that years later, they've done the world proud by turning it all around, an putting themselves at the top of the shop once again.  Did you know that according to Judaism all the Christians must die and that according to there version of events Jesus or Balam is burning in hell in a pile of dog poop! An you thought the Quran was bad news...  They preach exactly the same thing in there Talmud an that it's ok to lie about it!  Every religion needs to reign itself in and check the hatred and intollerance they all preach before they kill us all.  Christian - oh you mean the priest buggering the cloister! (choir boy) Judaism - same thing, they say its ok to sleep with Kids Quran - All infidels must be put to the sword  Buddaism - Now there's a religion I can agree with! Right speech - right thought - right action - peace above all else!  They might set themselves alight, they may even kill themselves to attain nirvana, but you wont see them exploding, killing each other because one half is catholic and the other half is protestant!  How do you un-tag the facebook Jew?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> [...] it makes you wonder if hitler might have had a point [blarg blarg blarg]


No, it doesn't.

----------


## SilentBull

> The pay-off for users in allowing Facebook to eavesdrop is that the social giant will be able to add a little tag to their status update that says they’re watching an episode of Games of Thrones


It's funny watching the narcissists who think anyone else gives a crap about what they're doing every second of the day. Pathetic.

----------


## DamianTV

Dont forget that Cable TV providers like Comcast want to put cameras in Cable Boxes so they can literally watch how you react to commercials.  Doesnt matter if your TV is off and youre throwing a sex toy party, if they can watch you, they will watch you.

----------


## Deborah K

ughhhh.

----------


## Deborah K

Dumb Question:  if I disable my microphone, would they have to enable it to hear me?  And if so, wouldn't I know when I went to check it and saw that it was enabled after I disabled it?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> (sigh) Oh well there you go, sometimes I simply despair at the irony of it all, an it makes you wonder if hitler might have had a point.. "Juden Raus Flip Nicht Aus!" - You started it, no we didnt, yes you did, you invaded Poland!  Oh yes the poor austrian boy, who slept in a jewish shop owners doorway, we remember how that turned out, he took all there money off them after the experiance insisting they needed to be eliminated, nice to see that years later, they've done the world proud by turning it all around, an putting themselves at the top of the shop once again.  Did you know that according to Judaism all the Christians must die and that according to there version of events Jesus or Balam is burning in hell in a pile of dog poop! An you thought the Quran was bad news...  They preach exactly the same thing in there Talmud an that it's ok to lie about it!  Every religion needs to reign itself in and check the hatred and intollerance they all preach before they kill us all.  Christian - oh you mean the priest buggering the cloister! (choir boy) Judaism - same thing, they say its ok to sleep with Kids Quran - All infidels must be put to the sword  *Buddaism - Now there's a religion I can agree with! Right speech - right thought - right action - peace above all else!  They might set themselves alight, they may even kill themselves to attain nirvana, but you wont see them exploding, killing each other because one half is catholic and the other half is protestant!*  How do you un-tag the facebook Jew?


AFAIK, Buddhism is a philosophy, not a religion.  I could be wrong, though.

----------


## CPUd

> Dumb Question:  if I disable my microphone, would they have to enable it to hear me?  And if so, wouldn't I know when I went to check it and saw that it was enabled after I disabled it?


In most cases, you would be able to tell it is on if you went to check.  It is possible to enable a mic without having it show in your system settings as enabled.  You would have to know something about the underlying circuitry to be able to know for sure.

----------


## Joshua2014

> Dont forget that Cable TV providers like Comcast want to put cameras in Cable Boxes so they can literally watch how you react to commercials.  Doesnt matter if your TV is off and youre throwing a sex toy party, if they can watch you, they will watch you.


  Well I know how I react to the adverts, I walk off and make a coffee  


> AFAIK, Buddhism is a philosophy, not a religion.  I could be wrong, though.


  Shinto - The word Shinto ("way of the gods") was adopted, originally as Shindo, from the written Chinese Shendao (pinyin: shén dào), combining two kanji: "shin"  meaning "spirit" or kami; and "tō", meaning a philosophical path or study (from the Chinese word dào). The oldest recorded usage of the word Shindo is from the second half of the 6th century. Kami are defined in English as "spirits", "essences" or "gods", referring to the energy generating the phenomena. Since Japanese language doesn't distinguish between singular and plural, kami refers to the divinity, or sacred essence, that manifests in multiple forms: rocks, trees, rivers, animals, places, and even people can be said to possess the nature of kami. Kami and people are not separate; they exist within the same world and share its interrelated complexity.  


> In most cases, you would be able to tell it is on if you went to check.  It is possible to enable a mic without having it show in your system settings as enabled.  You would have to know something about the underlying circuitry to be able to know for sure.


  Exactly why I am busy hording my old technology, such as reflashable BIOS chips and now refusing to buy anything with an Android on it!  I refuse to be a sucker and buy the android watch just so google can tag us all like criminal scum... If they carry on i'll be going back to a type-writter and snail mail.

----------


## Joshua2014

You dont think it's Google and the android eh?
 
 The above is a screen shot from X-Privacy - the X-Privacy framework for Android.

 As you can see the face-book app likes to read your Contacts, your Device ID, your Clipboard Contents and much, much more! 

 Only thing is your not a developer, so you have a locked device, the only people currently liberated from this kind of Tyrany are people that have unlocked there device and are running the x-privacy framework, screwing up there stupid app's feeding them false info!

 It's amasing really that people just breeze into the google applications without reading the bit that says, would like to turn on your Camera and look at you, would like to turn on your Microphone and listen to you, would like to read your Contacts list (Telephone Book), would like to track you via GPS, etc, etc..

An the best bit is watching people buy the new and much improved - Secure Version, little realising it's not the secure version at all, if it's Linux and Android and still connected to google - it's the insecure version!

Do you really believe Zukerburg is concerned about your privacy?

I think he's far more concerned with his profit margins!

Because the more people realise that INTEL - IN-Q-TEL - Boundless Geo etc are all connected with Google RAPING your privacy and trying to lie to everybody - telling them they're standing up for there privacy rights, when the only thing that ever concerns big corperations is PROFITS the sooner you'll realise your being lied too. That they dont concern themselves with PC's they prefer routers and switches, then what does that tell you, it tells you they've had backdoors in your PC for years and now they're trying to up the game, with implants so they can break in 24/7 like thieves in the night or claim to know where you are all the time. Save's police officers a lot of leg work doesnt it, they can just request a cross check where your phone was on the night Miss Scarlet killed the Butler in the pantry with the Wrench!

But it also mean's people who know how it works can flood the system with false feeds, so when they try to use this perfect harmony of technological know how to pin point where you where, you can pre-program your device to correspond with your alibi and you where indeed in the Behamas on holiday!

Computer hackers are nothing more than a huge bunch of THIEVES their claim is they FIX Bugs in Software - Little realising that those Bugs are all INTENTIONAL so no you dont Fix Bugs you worthless Penis, you exploit them for Profits like the criminal scum that you are!

----------


## JK/SEA

well...all their ever going to hear from my mic is $#@!, about every 2 minutes. Whatever.

----------


## thoughtomator

LOL good luck to them in trying to turn on the mechanical (wholly non-electronic) off switch on MY microphone.

----------


## Joshua2014

> LOL good luck to them in trying to turn on the mechanical (wholly non-electronic) off switch on MY microphone.


Oh it gets better because Google might try to claim they own the rights to the Go programming language with that automated Google-Bot sucking up everything it finds, but the guys went and open sourced the source, so now Go belongs to the World.

Behold..

We've got the Go filing system along with the Gopher
The RAM filing system
The AOE filing system
The Fat filing system
The Ext filing system
The Octopus filing system
The Web filing system
The Zip filing system
The HG filing system
The Play filing system
The Union filing system
The SNMP filing system
The Socks filing system
The SFTPS filing system
The JIRA filing system
The Diverge filing system
The JTAG
The IO Server
The SIM Card Access
Serial Line Access
The File Server (Fossil)
The Archive Server (Venti)
The CPU Server (9PC)

Oh my, what hours of fun to be had! An all of it with non-exploitable libraries that can not be Pwned! (no posix or ioctrl)

Goodness me it even has its own ARIN DNS Server! Thx Google! Your a real Chum!

An to think there was Good ole Linus saying DT (devtrace) only did so much!

Ironicly it seems the developers like there privacy because there's a lot of GnuPG and Crypt-Setup tools in here too...

----------


## Deborah K

> You dont think it's Google and the android eh?
>  
>  The above is a screen shot from X-Privacy - the X-Privacy framework for Android.
> 
>  As you can see the face-book app likes to read your Contacts, your Device ID, your Clipboard Contents and much, much more! 
> 
>  Only thing is your not a developer, so you have a locked device, the only people currently liberated from this kind of Tyrany are people that have unlocked there device and are running the x-privacy framework, screwing up there stupid app's feeding them false info!
> 
>  It's amasing really that people just breeze into the google applications without reading the bit that says, would like to turn on your Camera and look at you, would like to turn on your Microphone and listen to you, would like to read your Contacts list (Telephone Book), would like to track you via GPS, etc, etc..
> ...


Mind blown.

----------


## Danke

> Well I know how I react to the adverts, I walk off and make a coffee    Shinto - The word Shinto ("way of the gods") was adopted, originally as Shindo, from the written Chinese Shendao (pinyin: shén dào), combining two kanji: "shin"  meaning "spirit" or kami; and "tō", meaning a philosophical path or study (from the Chinese word dào). The oldest recorded usage of the word Shindo is from the second half of the 6th century. Kami are defined in English as "spirits", "essences" or "gods", referring to the energy generating the phenomena. Since Japanese language doesn't distinguish between singular and plural, kami refers to the divinity, or sacred essence, that manifests in multiple forms: rocks, trees, rivers, animals, places, and even people can be said to possess the nature of kami. Kami and people are not separate; they exist within the same world and share its interrelated complexity.


HB said nothing about Shinto.  Just Buddhism.

----------


## Joshua2014

> Mind blown.


  I knew I was on the right track when I decompiled the source to this 9 Front system, they're building on the Sly... I got to watch the words PRISM & FBI fly past on the screen, god only know's if they've had the audacity to pipeline themselves into the FBI database, one can only hope so, so the fed's download a copy for themselves and admire what's going on. It's kind of like - we'll rig this so you guys will keep us gainfully employed for the next 20'000 years and remain clueless that we've had a secure operating system all along! But of course to use it, first youd have to learn how to invalidate your NvRam and compile the non-vulnerable libraries and thats something not everybody does in there spare time, just the nerds!  

No backdoor in Windows is of course a lie - The feds know full well they've got forensic backdoors in Bit-locker and File-Vault 2 (apple) but I bet they didnt know there was a CAPI backdoor in there too since Win95-OS2, when the last guy in office I believe was Nixon, not to mention plenty of digital fingerprints and they all say "NSA" its of course all part of CIA sub-project 11-9 and MKUltra and they've been building super computers to suck it all up ever since!

The Matrix or Web of Lie's as I like to call it has of course been going on since the 1970's when Plan B and Plan 9 rolled off the shelf!

They dont have a Plan C!

An of course it has retarded the growth of genuine good software irreversibly! 

More recently they stuck a IDENTD daemon on it with a networking ioctrl, which can be disabled with: ps aux | grep <process-name> then using it's pid to kill it!




> HB said nothing about Shinto.  Just Buddhism.


  An Buddahism in Japan is called?  He said it wasnt a religion, I beg to differ, it is, although it's more of one of those thats a little more unothadox!

----------


## Danke

> An Buddahism in Japan is called?
> 
> He said it wasnt a religion, I beg to differ, it is, although it's more of one of those thats a little more unothadox!


Buddhism.  Gautama Buddha, also known as Siddhārtha Gautama was born in Nepal.  But many do consider it a religion.

 Shinto predated Buddhism.

----------


## eduardo89

> Buddhism.  Gautama Buddha, also known as Siddhārtha Gautama was born in Nepal.  But many do consider it a religion.
> 
>  Shinto predated Buddhism.


Who knew you were so cultured?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Who knew you were so cultured?


just about everyone in here...

----------


## Joshua2014

If anyone should happen to speak to Dell Computers at some stage - they might love to know that the reason the JTAG - de-bugging interface was left on there servers would appear to be because one of the 9 developers has been using it to hack those servers @ Dell (That'll put the cat in with the pidgeon!)

----------


## Danke

> Who knew you were so cultured?


Those ESL classes have really paid off.

----------


## Joshua2014

Let's make it easy for everybody!



If you should happen to see this interface anywhere on your network, then shoot them in the face now, those are the guys stealing your data!

----------


## Deborah K

> Let's make it easy for everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> If you should happen to see this interface anywhere on your network, then shoot them in the face now, those are the guys stealing your data!


I don't even know what 'interface' means in this context.  

Josh, welcome to the boards.   I've notice your interests lie in computer technology, but I was wondering what brings you to Ron Paul Forums?  Would you be willing to formerly introduce yourself in this thread?  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdi...-Introductions

Thanks.

----------


## Joshua2014

> I don't even know what 'interface' means in this context.    Josh, welcome to the boards.   I've notice your interests lie in computer technology, but I was wondering what brings you to Ron Paul Forums?  Would you be willing to formerly introduce yourself in this thread?  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdi...-Introductions  Thanks.


  Sure Deborah will do, just as soon as I can catch a spare minute when I am not busy cleaning fish. Interface in the context of User Interface or UI - Thats the RIO Window Manager with Drawterm, they draw there own Windows on the Display. So not hard to spot a load of bad guys doing bad thing's, although to be fair I bet most of them arnt so bad, hmph who am I kidding, they've been at this for years, oh yeah there evil. Not really a lot to tell. I grew up with computer system's, I learned how to program at the age of 15 and nope I dont do it for a living. It's too expensive (specially when you have to dig out other peoples beacons!), not to mention I cant help but notice that quite a few developers seem to die under mysterious circumstances when they get too close to the truth that they've been selling us all a telephone and telling us all its a buisness machine or a calculator for the last god know's how many years! If in doubt just reflect on the names for a moment - Limbo - Inferno - Styx - So named after Dantes Inferno where dante decended into hell and finally met the Devil. He took a boat ride across the river of Styx - (Net/Web) with the ferryman "Charon" Before he waded through the Inferno (Posix - Linux - Unix) before finally finding himself in Limbo (Purgatory) for his sins. Illuminati much!?!

Of course the Bermuda triangle where these Guys are stashing all there earning's as you can see by doing the YouTube search for "Google doesnt want you to google this!" is of course a Masonic Symbol - Any triangle is made up of 60 degree's which when all added up make up the number 666. Well cultured and super intelligent - Here's looking at me! 

Of course the words for what your all looking at is "Mutiny on the Bounty" because the guys maintaining this huge spying database have had enough and some of them have now distributed there spy-kaboodle far and wide and it was kind of funny to watch, the site hosting it went under a DDoS with other programmers trying to stop it's distribution far and wide an now they're trying to put evil kernel locks in it in an attempt to recover it.

But the game is finally over and Google has yet to realise they've been bamboozeled with mutiny in the ranks!

----------


## Joshua2014

*It's easier to understand with Pictures!*

----------


## Joshua2014

They can not have the best of both world's, they can not satisfy the consumer market and the military both at the same time. Although their trying there damned hardest to do just that, by compramising on everybody else's security and safety to market there products into a market where they have manipulated the standards and tried to damage the integrity of the market they claim to represent. Sergey Brin, Larry Page, Zukerburg, Bill Gates, Steve Jobs & Eric Shmidt - will all go down in history for what they really are - money grabbing manipulative arseholes!

But please understand I am not defending the actions of the Hacktavists here, some of them are just purely retarded ar-tards who dont even work in the computer technology field, take for example Mr Jeremy Hammond now on remand for the next 20 years, a self confessed anarchist, who inspired the majority of the Anonymous network by hacking into strat-for and DDoSing the department of Justice website under the guidance of the FBI (under-cover) and also worth noticing he's banned from the Chicago 2600 hacker meetings because he used to go there delete the entire server and then pour cement in the toilet!

 An then lets take a look at some of the hacking toolkits the hackers love and use to find Bugs (create virus payloads) - Like for example: this Metasploit toolkit. Manufactured by a Guy with strong connections to the United States Navy are you starting to see how this manipulation has all played out.

They've had a secure Operating System, then they've manipulated all of it and now they're looking at 180 Billion in losses for the next 5 years although in hindsight the loss is going to be much worse, because the educated people are going to switch off for good and then they can enjoy this manopoly they have created when the only people left to enjoy it are the soldiers that they're trying to let control it all.

----------


## VIDEODROME

I didn't realize Inferno or Plan 9 were even widely used.

As for Metasploit, are you refering to Moore or the company Rapid 7?

----------


## Joshua2014

> I didn't realize Inferno or Plan 9 were even widely used.
> 
> As for Metasploit, are you refering to Moore or the company Rapid 7?


It's not widely used and that is part of the fundamental problem, I ment HD Moore who has made no attempt to disguise his connections with the USN in the past, although, in hindsight, perhaps he wishes he had.

Rapid7's goal is the same as any fortune 500 make money however you can...

But you, yourself must feel it, being a programmer I bet you, yourself block the adverts and the crud and here's where Google sweep's in with it's implimentation of there secure *cough* android OS. They've banned Ad-Block BTW, because google's percentage of revenue is of course through it's advertisng, where they're selling you.. or sorry no your browsing habits to there partners. But who are Googles buisness partners and that is the pertinent question. Oh, Yahoo, MSN, AOL the 9 companies sitting there turning a fast buck, not caring who they tramp on to get it.

As for the 9OS - Oh it's everywhere, it's used in Japan, China, Russia, Spain, Germany, pretty much every nation state thats trying to sit there and say they really dont know anything about all this American spying going on, thats because there ministers of there interiour are technophobic chin-chins, who like there Buluga Caviar at around 1:30 with a stiff gin & tonic!

The most likely place you'll encounter a 9 Server is a bank vault, because due to it's impenatrable security and the simple fact it cant be exploited, its used to protect financial transactions, an normally requires strict authentication to use it.

Although in some instances it's been in use for years by some, to rape the rest of the online world and just for an example do you know what the AOE filing system is for??? Thats so they can rape your ATA - Sata or Pata HDD with it's accessable implants across the networks because it's all a file eh!?!

The big tell tale that gives it away is the source codes to access peoples SIM cards && the JTAG debugger interface on there servers... You wouldnt even know it was there, humping you as the bunny rabbit does... *Hump* *Pump* *Thump*

Did I mention it tunnels through every commerical firewall? "Oh boy can the Rabbit dig!"

It of course works best on Open Firmware - it's made for it, like a glove! or Perhaps a Rabbit foot!

You see Microsoft stole most of it's stuff from Dr Dos, then Apple came along and stole most of it's stuff from BSD...

An so it carries on this is how the Fortune 500 get by in the online world, with misdirection and Bull$#@!!

RISC - Sun Microsystems - Oh yeah they used to make a good product! - Hackers the Movie 1995 "Risc is good!"

Only now it's decended into War-Games - Would you like to play a nice game of Chess?

----------


## VIDEODROME

Unfortunately, I'm not really a programmer.  I do enjoy trying alternative operating systems though.  My HP Mini runs Arch Linux.  I have even installed Plan 9 on an old HP Laptop, but I didn't get very far with it.  

From what I saw, it seemed like a Fork of UNIX with a different file system and a lot of it's own new commands.  It also had a strong ability to combine itself with other Plan 9 computers on a network even including the internet.  Much more directly than a Samba File Share.  I thought that was the main purpose of this system is implementing Grid Computing.

----------


## Joshua2014

> Unfortunately, I'm not really a programmer.  I do enjoy trying alternative operating systems though.  My HP Mini runs Arch Linux.  I have even installed Plan 9 on an old HP Laptop, but I didn't get very far with it.  
> 
> From what I saw, it seemed like a Fork of UNIX with a different file system and a lot of it's own new commands.  It also had a strong ability to combine itself with other Plan 9 computers on a network.  Much more directly than a Samba File Share.  I thought that was the main purpose of this system is implementing Grid Computing.


But that is it, in a nut-shell if you dont mind my saying so, the whole idea is you will not progress with your knowledge of the whole hacker culture until you grasp the fundamentals of programming... Something micro-$#@!e and the Blue-hat hackers can not teach you...

Red-hat oh it's all government controlled and yeap with every CVE they are truely making the world a better place!

NOT...

You'll get there in the end, perseverance is the key.. You see, no one will just hand you the answer's on a plate.. I wish we all could but we can't it's just the way the programming world works. I would never be willing too nor wanting to work for an agency that wants to remove the Liberties of the people. Oh they're quick to spout off about there civil liberties but what about the freedom and liberty of everybody else????

They claim they want to find the needle in the haystack, ok, I can agree with that, but I disagree when I hear they've been using BIOMETRICS in the Arab nations, retinal scans, finger print scans and despite getting a load of Sand Jawas in the process they've sucked in the rest of the Online world.. Thats just over-kill.. ChipKill and now they're feeling the heat..

I could help you out with the use of the 9 server, but then I have to ask and reflect with myself what are your motive's why would you want to attain that, are your intentions pure? Do you want to use it for the greater good? But what is the greater good? Drone strikes, then the answer has too be figure it out in your own time. I cant trust myself to show you the way to enlightenment if your goal is use the knowledge as a weapon.

----------


## VIDEODROME

That's okay.  At the moment, I really don't have the time to learn programming or even Plan 9.  

I guess I was just mostly curious to see what a consumer could do with that OS or Inferno.  I thought maybe it could be used for a homebrew supercomputer(Distributed Computing).  Or even try to make systems to sell to Bitcoin miners.  

For now, I'm messing with Arch Linux and FreeBSD.

----------


## Joshua2014

> That's okay.  At the moment, I really don't have the time to learn programming or even Plan 9.  
> 
> I guess I was just mostly curious to see what a consumer could do with that OS or Inferno.  I thought maybe it could be used for a homebrew supercomputer(Distributed Computing).  Or even try to make systems to sell to Bitcoin miners.  
> 
> For now, I'm messing with Arch Linux and FreeBSD.


Oh yeah, then now I'll really mess with your head....

Open your terminal and type:

stty <hit-return>

Did you notice the Modem Baud Speed and the Line Number?

Isnt Root on Line 0 ???

Hold on, lets try the following...

echo $uid <hit-return>

Did you notice how your shell user ID just returned nothing but empty AIR???

But wait it'll get better...

tty <hit-return>

dev/pts/0

But if you CAT the output of dev/pts/0 did it just hang there like a lame duck???

Thats because it's a kernel device driver...

So: cat /dev/pts/0

yeap, she's hung my son, now time to do a CTRL-C to escape out of it...

What did you just see... The Rabbit's Door!!! (Burrow)

Welcome to our world! - Secrets - you think you have secrets... LOL...



Not in this inter-connected world!

Time for Champagne! "Toodle pip-tally Hoe!"

Hercules - Beehive - Bell Hop One.. Too stupid to change the names on the Open Air.

We know you and your intelligence services like we know our own skin...

But it doesnt matter if your Black or White!!!

All that matters is what the Public see's hears and gets to know... Your either all for good security on the net - including your own $#@!ty network's or your all in for the lets have no privacy and yeap my poodle just took a $#@! on your lawn!

It's time to choose!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TqLlF_mcVg0

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ7ZL6ul71k

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SNLPXvWpP4o

Fools rush where angels fear to tread!?! The governments only mistake - is thinking or believing that we care!

We'll tear down the wall's & the lie's, an expose the truth, HB-Gary wasnt that a company run by a worthless turd that had never even heard of the word open source, whilst they sold out there shares after the hacking scandel and even to this day - they're still a government contractor?

God bless them all, they own a Google Phone! - Clearly they choose the best!!!

Gen. Keith Alexander "If hackers dont like what we do, help us to make it better!"

We will make it much better, we'll turn your Organisation into nothing but a greesy $#@! stain that will become nothing but a bad memory!

All those clueless masses going what is Google - Let me spell it out for you - It's: *Go* *O*ctopus *Gle*nda

----------


## DamianTV



----------

